# The Official Dragon Quest 9 Thread



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 10, 2008)

*Video's*

*Dragon Quest IX Jump Festa 2009 Trailer*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7y6Sepcvne8[/YOUTUBE]

*TGS - 2008*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GzBD1z3LQ8[/YOUTUBE]

*2006 Trailer*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0smdaQL6Mlg[/YOUTUBE]​
*Developer* - Level-5 
*Publisher* - Square Enix 
*Designers* - Yuuji Horii
               Akihiro Hino 
*Artist*       Akira Toriyama 
*Composer*   Koichi Sugiyama 
*Platform* - Nintendo DS 
*Release date* - JP March 28, 2009
*Genre* -Console role-playing 
*Mode*  -Single-player, online multiplayer 
*Media* - Nintendo DS Game Card




Discuss!


*DQ9 DSi's*


   


*Sales*
First two day sales = to over 2.3 million copies. 


*Reviews*

Famitsu

10 , 10 , 10, 10 (40/40)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 10, 2008)

This is gonne be the best DS game ever!  

I hope.

So far I've played all of the DQ games. I guess the Wii one will be my downfall. But this bitch is MINE.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 10, 2008)

^May be offtopic but hows VIII for PS2? I managed to find it and I borrowed it from a friend and I forgot to ever return it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 10, 2008)

It's pretty good. It was kind of easy towards the end, especially the final boss, but that's not so bad. Old-school Dragon Quest, really. 

My only complaint is that it lacks a class system.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 10, 2008)

DQ 9 DSI's


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 10, 2008)

I want the one with the black slimes. Looks badass!


----------



## Wesley (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh wow.  That was great.  I especially liked the bar scene and customisable clothes.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 22, 2008)

*New Dragon Quest IX: Protectors of the Sky Trailer*


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 23, 2008)

I *might* actually purchase a physical copy of this DS title.


----------



## Bankai Goku (Dec 23, 2008)

the legend comes to life (again), too bad for me it's going to be a DS title, they are going to lose one buyer.
still it looks preety good it's gonna be a great game


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Dec 24, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> DQ 9 DSI's



OMG THATS SO HOT!! Its gonna be worth a fortune!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 24, 2008)

Enjoy!

youtube version of the trailer.

Dragon Quest IX Jump Festa 2009 Trailer
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7y6Sepcvne8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Codde (Dec 24, 2008)

New trailer is great, the setting should hopefully led to some fairly interesting locales. I'm just hoping it doesn't take too long to get localized in English.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 24, 2008)

Ummm, judging by the looks of the DQ9 DSi, they are just clear plastic covers with the slime designs that go over your DSi....so ya,  no imprinted DSis, meaning you can buy those covers when the American Version of the game comes out. 

Cool though.


----------



## Memos (Feb 12, 2009)

*Dragon Quest has been delayed.*





> It's official. Square Enix has announced that upcoming DS title Dragon Quest IX has been pushed back.
> 
> The game was slated for a March 28 release in Japan. The game is now scheduled to hit retailers on July 11. According to Square Enix, the delay is a result of bugs or "flaws," it seems, still being prevalent in the game.
> 
> "The sale date has been changed to July 11 in order to give us enough time to improve and inspect this title," Square Enix states in a press release.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 12, 2009)

July 11th?


----------



## Slacker (May 31, 2009)

Are those DSi's getting released in the US? I'd like to get one.


----------



## Memos (May 31, 2009)

Swine Flu said:


> Are those DSi's getting released in the US? I'd like to get one.



The Nintendo DSi is already on release.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 31, 2009)

Im an old school DQ fan, I'll be playing the shit out of this.


----------



## Felix (May 31, 2009)

DQV was one of my favorite RPGs ever
Cant wait for DQIX


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 31, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The Nintendo DSi is already on release.



I think he meant the DQ Dsi's and if thats the case they are Japan only (to my knowledge).


----------



## Stalin (May 31, 2009)

i loved DQ8, but my ds is fucking broke. Goddamn, can't they release a fuckking new gen entry that isn't the fucking wii?


----------



## Wesley (May 31, 2009)

I love Jessica from VIII.  Like, seriously, I love her.  What a beautiful lady.  Lady Jessica.  A seriously written and developed female character.  Strong, yet remarkedly kind and darn right pleasant.


----------



## Memos (May 31, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I think he meant the DQ Dsi's and if thats the case they are Japan only (to my knowledge).



I see. In that case, I can only remember a small handful of custom DS's outside of Japan. I guess this is a big enough title to warrant one. The last one I can remember was Zelda.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 31, 2009)

True, if they do come to the states I am getting one. I would import one but the Dsi ware will not work in America on a Japan machine.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm glad this is getting released on the DS. That means I'll actually get to play it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 5, 2009)

Soon the game will be in our hands! (well in Japan hands but it is supposed to come out this year in America). 

I am re watching all the vids! I love the dragonquest Music, the best composer ever! Koichi Sugiyama! This guy is legendary, you should all research him.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 16, 2009)

> *Dragon Quest 9 7-minute trailer + no more delays.*






> This has been posted in the info thread, but it seems like a lot of people don't pay much attention to mega threads these days, so I figured I should make a new thread about this particular bit of info.
> 
> Earlier today, an event was held that confirmed that the game is finished, and that the 7/11 date will hold. No more delays! Also at that event, a 7-minute-long promotional video was shown that shows off tons of stuff.
> 
> ...



I cannot wait for this game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2009)

This 7/11 date is for Japan, right? Meaning 1000000 months later we'll get it?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 16, 2009)

We are getting it Q4 of this year.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2009)

That could mean December.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 6, 2009)

THE GAME COMES OUT NEXT WEEK IN JAPAN! RAISE THE HYPE! MAJOR SALES WILL HAPPEN!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 6, 2009)

HOORAY, LET'S CARE ABOUT *SALES*, AS WE ALL OWN STOCK IN THE COMPANY.

Just hope the game is good, gwarsh.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 6, 2009)

RECORDS ARE MEANT TO BE BROKEN!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 6, 2009)

HOORAY, THAT MUST BE COOL, GIVEN THE DECLINE OF THE JAPANESE GAME MARKET.

Any idea for a US release yet? Or will this take ages like the previous games?


----------



## Akira (Jul 6, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> HOORAY, LET'S CARE ABOUT *SALES*, AS WE ALL OWN STOCK IN THE COMPANY.
> 
> Just hope the game is good, gwarsh.




He can't help it, Nintendo are just too important to him


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 6, 2009)

NEW IWATA ASKS IS UP! IN JAPAN EASE THOUGH! ABOUT DQ9!!!



Q4 2009 is in the latest statements from square.


HARDEST DQ EVER!


> We make the game to be quite hard. It's harder than any of the previous titles, and the enemies are also powerful... We strengthened the bosses, stuff like that.



Team Samui Summer Contest


@akira

The gaming department does not like trolls or flamers or flame baiting!


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 6, 2009)

For fucks sake.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 6, 2009)

But Akira has done NOTHING wrong. Back off 

And hooray at it being the hardest DQ ever? It's already hard to get through the games as is, considering no matter when they're released they have as much narrative as a NES RPG.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 6, 2009)

I like my rpg's to be as difficult as it can be without being crazy strongbad. 

Some of the older SNES DQ's are getting better fan translations soon as well, so its gonna be a good end of year.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 6, 2009)

Well..why go for the SNES versions when they're being remade for the DS?

Well, IV to VI, anyway.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 6, 2009)

<insert sales comment>


----------



## Akira (Jul 6, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> The gaming department does not like trolls or flamers or flame baiting!



I'll bear this in mind when what I'm saying constitutes trolling, flaming or flamebaiting or at least when what I'm saying isn't true.




Also hardest DQ ever????


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 7, 2009)

It came out today. Now to wait for someone to upload clips.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 7, 2009)

It comes out on the 11th I thought?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2009)

I remember people said Dragon Quest VIII was hard.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 7, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I remember people said Dragon Quest VIII was hard.



It's hard to stay interested in it.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 7, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> It comes out on the 11th I thought?


nm just a stupid site tricking me


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 8, 2009)

Dragon Quest IX pre-orders top two million



> The paper makes note of the numerous pre-order signs now appearing at retailers and says that retailers are telling it that pre-orders for the game stand out even over past DQ games. The game's pre-orders appear to have crossed the two million mark.



It begins 0_0


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 8, 2009)

Flop confirmed.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 8, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I remember people said Dragon Quest VIII was hard.



Some of the bosses were tough but yeah the regular enemies were weak. DQ 4-5 are harder.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 8, 2009)

ITT: Sales orgasms.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> It's hard to stay interested in it.


 It wasn't that bad, although some parts were aggravating to be sure.


crazymtf said:


> Some of the bosses were tough but yeah the regular enemies were weak. DQ 4-5 are harder.


 I only remember one semi-tough boss and it was that one guy that everyone died to a million times. I beat him the second time out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 10, 2009)

O my 0_0

Black Widow and Wandering Spider could help. Then again, Deathstalker.

the ony guy holding the sign probably got beat up


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 11, 2009)

Name 3 Animes


They have DQ music playing on trains and in the streets by the stores! I so want to go to Japan  I have two friends over there (both american, one a red headed female :0)  Man I just want to chill there for like a week.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 11, 2009)

No US release date yet, right?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 12, 2009)

THE SOUNDS AND MUSIC IN THIS GAME ARE GREAT! :0  Also very pretty game. Btw this game uses a 256 MB cart.


----------



## masterriku (Jul 12, 2009)

Lol silly man with the sign has yet to realize DQ and FF are now made by the same company so fan rivalry is now officially pointless between the two series.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 13, 2009)

Sale figures are in my fellow NFers! The first two day's of DragonQuest IX sales are!

2,343,440! 

The best debut DQ ever! sold over 80% of its shipment (They shipped 2,843,222) I wonder what the first week will be like! The best selling DQ is Dragon Quest 7, it was on the top 10 for 7 months straight!


----------



## Memos (Jul 13, 2009)

Those are some nice numbers. It doesn't surprise me in the least.

It's good that we can finally get our hands on it after all the delays.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 13, 2009)

Square-Enix headquarters...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2009)

Crazy Japan and their Dragon Quest. Don't they have a national holiday each release where everyone takes the day off just to go buy the game?


----------



## masterriku (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes it's called Saturday


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2009)

You devil.

I wish I was Japanese.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 13, 2009)

It used to be Thursdays but the government asked square to release them on SAT because people would take off work and all.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 13, 2009)

OH FUCK, SALES.

*GLORY TO US ALL, AS WE ALL OWN STOCK IN SQUARE-ENIX.*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 13, 2009)

I do. Also the success of DQ is a major indicator of more JRPGs to that platform!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 13, 2009)

You have a fetish for sales data that borderlines on creepy, dude.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 13, 2009)

That may be, but I love business :ho 

guh I hope this game releases this year!


----------



## Nuzzie (Jul 13, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> That may be, but I love business :ho
> 
> guh I hope this game releases this year!



are you a gaf member

I bet you'd love it there


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes I am a member. However, they still did not approve me! its been 5 months lol.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 13, 2009)

Hahaha I hope I run into you on GAF sometime Junior.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 13, 2009)

Lot of hate from the Japs on this  Owell i still wanna try it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 13, 2009)

Actually not really crazy and if you are refearing to the Amazon webpage it was not that big.

Just from real friends and gaf members that live over in Japan they mention that a lot of people are enjoing it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2009)

Famitsu review is in (even though it is famitsu still going to post it)

(DS)Dragon Quest 9 - 10,10,10,10


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Actually not really crazy and if you are refearing to the Amazon webpage it was not that big.
> 
> Just from real friends and gaf members that live over in Japan they mention that a lot of people are enjoing it.



I saw the amazon thing yeah, like 400+ reviews saying it was bad. 

Then again unlike most people reviews don't mean shit to me


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 15, 2009)

Im a DQ fan and even I call bullshit on those famitsu scores. 

Dragon Quest 9 - 10,10,10,10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't trust Famitsu anymore. 


Won't stop me from buying this game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2009)

From what I played and what I understood from the translations. The game is very good, I like it a lot more than 8 (and the music btw in 9 is on par with 8's the best sounding game on DS)


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 15, 2009)

> and the music btw in 9 is on par with 8's the best sounding game on DS


No                            .


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2009)

I believe it is the orchestrated stuff in DQ 9 is very good (especially the part were I got at).


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 15, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I believe it is the orchestrated stuff in DQ 9 is very good (especially the part were I got at).


128MB 

Try again dude.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2009)

Its 256 MB cart used for the game. Please do research and also you must not have played FFIV DS or FF3 for that matter because the whole track was orchestrated.  Not to mention they are not "huge" files either.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 15, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *Its 256 MB cart used for the game*,


Your point? 



> please do research and also you must not have played FFIV DS or FF3 for that matter because the whole track was orchestrated.  *Not to mention they are not "huge" files either.*


Digging a deeper hole. 

I dont even know why I bother with you.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2009)

The point is the fact that you keep saying stuff and its wrong just makes your whole argument  look bad. I would go into a complete conversation about audio but I think I would be wasting my breath. If you are on gaf now pay attention to the DQ 9 threads and you will see were I am coming from. Plus not to mention that you seem not to even have played the game yet. So you're arguing on what basis?


----------



## Akira (Jul 15, 2009)

It seems like most of the complaints for DQ9 were simply from it being on DS. Why are people surprised the graphics and cutscenes aren't all that? Wasn't it obvious from them making it for DS in the first place?

Also lol at Square saying "Use the internet for help" in response to all the criticism regarding difficulty and a single save slot.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2009)

Again have you play Dragon Quest 9 to even make that call ? I have so I stated my opinion that I thought that the music was on par with 8's. You who have not played it so you are only "assuming".  

@akira

ya they flipped out about that (the one save slot) melt downs


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 15, 2009)

I have DQ8, but I never made it past that dancing mole boss.

Wonder why they put a main line game of DQ on a handheld, that's quite strange, but meh, just like with FF11, same mistake.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I have DQ8, but I never made it past that dancing mole boss.



I will bump the offical DQ thread so we can discuss about this more in there. I will say that DQ8 just felt way to long (strecthed). Not many people beat it simply because of that reason.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2009)

Pilot i would love to see a counter argument to tell me why the music isn't on par since i really don't know much about music files but all I keep seeing is you saying he's wrong without telling me anything. So can you actually you know prove why the music isn't as good?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2009)

Probably an audiophile snob.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I have DQ8, but I never made it past that dancing mole boss.
> 
> Wonder why they put a main line game of DQ on a handheld, that's quite strange, but meh, just like with FF11, same mistake.



DQ has never been about "Power of the console" or if it was a console or handheld. The only thing abotu Dragonquest that is known to be true is the fact that the main line series goes to the highest selling platform (in this case Nintendo DS for 9 and Nintendo Wii for 10).


Plus about the aduio the PS2 does have a better audio chip in it than the Nintendo DS. But I am simply talking about the song tracks that were recorded for the game. It literally is the best sound on any DS game (though put headphones on to experience it better).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2009)

I was correct. 

I think goku is comparing the music itself, not the music quality. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I was correct.
> 
> I think goku is comparing the music itself, not the music quality. Correct me if I'm wrong.



You are correct. I thought it was obvous in my orginal post. Compare the intros (though both the same song you will still get a cold chill down your spine :0) .  STill no decent vids of the intro on youtube though (for IX).


and TP in the post you quoted I said "music compared to 8's" and best sounding game on DS ( two different statements ).


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 15, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> You are correct. I thought it was obvous in my orginal post.





> and the music btw in 9 is on par with 8's the best sounding game on DS


Cool story bro.


----------



## Memos (Jul 15, 2009)

Goku, you did say "_9 is on par with 8's the best *sounding* game on DS_" so it isn't obvious at all that you were referring to the quality of the soundtrack in an artistic sense as opposed to a technical sense.

You then said "_also you must not have played FFIV DS or FF3 for that matter because the whole track was orchestrated. Not to mention they are not "huge" files either._" which makes it sound like you were talking again about the technical quality of the sound and not the actual tracks that were playing.

If you did really mean the sound as in the tracks, you can surely see how it wasn't "obvious" that you weren't.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2009)

guh this thread really has to stop getting de railed. 

Plus like I mentioned before read the statement. I said "music btw is on par with 8's" *MUSIC* and I then said "the best sounding game on DS" they are two different statements which I should have broken off with a cama or something.

@Kusuriuri 


Yes I did make those statements because he was making statements regarding the size of the cart (as a fact that it cannot hold good sounding music).


----------



## Memos (Jul 15, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> guh this thread really has to stop getting de railed.
> 
> Plus like I mentioned before read the statement. I said "music btw is on par with 8's" *MUSIC* and I then said "the best sounding game on DS" they are two different statements which *I should have broken off with a cama or something.*
> 
> ...



Tis what usually happens. Don't treat it like we are wrong for not filling in the blanks in your posts.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 15, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Plus like I mentioned before read the statement. I said "music btw is on par with 8's" MUSIC and I then said "the best sounding game on DS" they are two different statements which I should have broken off with a coma or something.


I love how you always try and side step your cruddy comments by totally shifting the goalposts. Keep on keeping on, I hope you post in this exact fashion on GAF, day 1 permaban.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2009)

TP I am a very good provider on gaf actually. No it's not side stepping it was simply your mis understanding.


@Kuru 

it was pretty obvious actually. 


@Everyone

Boss vid spoiler if you want to see (its not that big of a boss spoiler but its a boss none the less)


*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1Q32G2dDuc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 15, 2009)

Flame? rofl omg.

Thanks for deleting my post on the technical merits of both sound platforms, pretty cool how the only post of actual substance got deleted.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2009)

What does this pissing contest have to do with Dragon Quest IX?

Get over it already.


----------



## Memos (Jul 15, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @Kuru
> 
> it was pretty obvious actually.



How can you judge something as being obvious when it wasn't obvious to others? It was obvious to you, sure, but if other people don't find it so, then it's not.

Seeing as you were trying to convey your viewpoint to us, shouldn't we be the judges to whether or not it was obvious?

---

Naruko, in a post full of flaming/flamebait, I can understand why you would delete the whole post, but in at least one of TP's posts, would it not have served better to have merely -snipped- the offending comment and left it with the relevant information to the discussion?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 15, 2009)

> What does this pissing contest have to do with Dragon Quest IX?


Just about everything, I'm tired of falsehoods and fanboyish agenda's filling up every thread I enter, have you ever wondered why this section has so little consistent posters? 

Everyday while perusing my regular avenues of gamerdom I find some great gems of news stories, game releases, etc

You know why I dont post them here? Cause I get sick of the rediculous comments posted. NF Gaming is a fanboyfest of gamefaqs levels, and I for one do not want to bury my head in the sand and watch all this crud go down. 

I want to actually have a sane place where I can discuss games on merit with my NF friends, is that too much to ask for? 

And no offence Naruko, you do an excellent job in the FC section, you have assited me greatly previously, but you're pretty off base in gaming, and MechaTC isnt around enough to weed crap out. 

So yes it has everything to do with DQ9, I've been a fan since SNES days, and its not cool to have threads for games I and many other care about stunk up by nonsence.



> TP I am a very good provider on gaf actually. No it's not side stepping it was simply your mis understanding.


Stop lying you dont have a GAF account and you have mentioned as such previously, goddamn it was yesterday. 

You lie about running your threads by mods too that was like what 3 days ago? Pattern? Maybe. 



Ssj3_Goku said:


> Yes I am a member. However, they still did not approve me! its been 5 months lol.




Also its pretty hard to mistake the meaning of the word sound dude.

You also BLATANTLY plagiarise. 

Orochimaru never could have killed the Sauce!!!!



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I just figured out who you are
> 
> 
> 
> Took me long enough





Ssj3_Goku said:


> Also that was not me at neo gaf, I forgot to put quotes around that. It's not my post.



Forgot quotes? more like I caught you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2009)

As long as you have your priorities straight. I don't post very often in the gaming section anymore myself for similar reasons.


----------



## Naruko (Jul 15, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Just about everything, I'm tired of falsehoods and fanboyish agenda's filling up every thread I enter, have you ever wondered why this section has so little consistent posters?
> 
> Everyday while perusing my regular avenues of gamerdom I find some great gems of news stories, game releases, etc
> 
> ...



Actually, I'm not. I don't care if you guys discuss gaming stuff in here, that's fine, but no-flaming/no name-calling is a forum-wide rule and that's all I'm enforcing here (and all I generally) enforce here. If you wanna say you think a poster is full of beans, you can, but I just ask you be careful in how you place that accusation 

Outside that, have fun guys and I'm sure MTC will be by eventually to mop up.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 15, 2009)

I called a spade a spade, next time i'll just say full of wind.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What does this pissing contest have to do with Dragon Quest IX?
> 
> Get over it already.



I agree. You have to watch what you state here, opinions, or otherwise some people just flip out / can't take it. Its pretty bad, thats why I'm enjoing gaf a bit more now for my gaming tastes. I provided this gaming department with a lot of helpful threads and information (quoted ,etc). 

Crazy you going to pre order it? I wonder how much they will charge for this game. I'm hoping no more than 39.99. I need a DSi so frekaing back this Dsphat is killing me. Though I will miss the great D pad


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2009)

Probably talking to the other crazy but regardless I'll be buying this one. I don't buy many ds games anymore *R4 ftw* but this one I will like i did dragon quest 5 *5 one was awesome, 4 and 8 feel meh compared to them*


----------



## Memos (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm gonna have to try this out before I actually buy it. The DQ games aren't really my favourites so I want to be sure beforehand, just in case.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Probably talking to the other crazy but regardless I'll be buying this one. I don't buy many ds games anymore *R4 ftw* but this one I will like i did dragon quest 5 *5 one was awesome, 4 and 8 feel meh compared to them*



hehe I keep forgeting to add the last digits! its so easy to stop at crazy  

R4 is great, I only buy games that I want to support really. Advance wars DS, Disgaea, DQ , etc. Though I do try them on on the R4 first before purchasing, kinda like a demo type of thing. 

I have to get back into DQ 5, I played for roughly an hour or two and I was like :amazed Which then I was thinking "why have I been neglecting this series for the past 15 years?" Feels much differant thank FF and I guess thats what I needed.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 15, 2009)

at Goku completly blowing off Tachi's post.

On the video, man is this game ugly, but hopefully it will make up in substance.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't think I've ever pre-ordered a game. I came close with the last Castlevania game since it had a cool stylus (I still didn't though).

I'll get it close to release though. Then play the hell out it!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 15, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't think I've ever pre-ordered a game. I came close with the last Castlevania game since it had a cool stylus (I still didn't though).
> 
> I'll get it close to release though. Then play the hell out it!



PoR was the one with the stylus I think, and it wasn't worth pre-ordering. Let alone the game being more than 20 bucks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2009)

I haven't played a Castlevania I didn't like. I never use the stylus anyway though, so you're probably right.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 15, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Its 256 MB cart used for the game. Please do research and also you must not have played FFIV DS or FF3 for that matter because the whole track was orchestrated.  Not to mention they are not "huge" files either.



Aren't RPG, especially DQ, soundtracks generally huge? I don't think the sound quality of a DS title would be very high with lots of songs packed into such a small space.


----------



## masterriku (Jul 15, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> at Goku completly blowing off Tachi's post.
> 
> On the video, man is this game ugly, but hopefully it will make up in substance.


 what no makes a nomura comment yet


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2009)

Tell that to the SNES. They had some awesome music back then.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 15, 2009)

masterriku said:


> what no makes a nomura comment yet



Don't get him started. The one thing one cannot complain about is that the games art style, despite being pretty bland, is ages beyond Nomura vomit.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Tell that to the SNES. They had some awesome music back then.


Chrono Trigger comes to mind, great tracks, sucky audio quality though, great for the day, the SNES vs Genesis sound chip debate still rages on today btw lol.

Both got murdered by the PC Engine and Neo Geo for sound qauly.


----------



## masterriku (Jul 16, 2009)

Tachi why are you still going on about that I thought we had moved on to bigger more significant DQIX related things. 


(I could be total bastard and change the subject to be about how DQIX is deserving of every single point in it's 40/40)


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 16, 2009)

Pisses me off when people openly talk out their ass and dont get called on it (Not you Crazy <3)

10/10/10/10 

More liek "Hey Famitsu you want this bag of $$ and an exclusive? :ho"


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Tell that to the SNES. They had some awesome music back then.



Very much so, DQ and Donkey Kong Country had some really good tracks.



mystictrunks said:


> Aren't RPG, especially DQ, soundtracks generally huge? I don't think the sound quality of a DS title would be very high with lots of songs packed into such a small space.



It varies really, length of the track, etc. Like some of the FFIV music just blows me away, square has very good technology when it comes to making music for such devices.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvJkKwk8qYE[/YOUTUBE]



CrazyMoronX said:


> I haven't played a Castlevania I didn't like. I never use the stylus anyway though, so you're probably right.




I was also thinking of pre ordering it that game for the stylus  When the time comes I might pre order DQ9 or just buy it straight out, depends if they are doing anything special with the pre orders.

@TP

No, you simply look into things and try to find stuff that actually is not their.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 16, 2009)

Good thing you fuckers didn't preorder that really mediocre game. 

That game goes downhill right after the badass music that kicks up right at the entrance of the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2009)

I guess maybe if the game comes with a slime the size of my car I'll pre-order it.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 16, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @TP
> 
> No, you simply look into things and try to find stuff that actually is not their.


there* first of all. 

Second its "famitsu".


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Aug 8, 2009)

Sasori is Stronger then Jiriaya/Itachi.

Seems Square Enix is only considering localizing the game for now.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 22, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> It varies really, length of the track, etc. Like some of the FFIV music just blows me away, square has very good technology when it comes to making music for such devices.



FF4's music was godly for its time and it's still awesome today.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 3, 2010)

It's not out till the 11th.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 3, 2010)

yeah i learned that today at the gamestop . i was all ready to buy it and play tomorrow too. apparently the gamestop in my town was planning to order only two copies. do i believe this? this game caused insanity in japan and received high praise, and my dinky town was going to order two. well, they persuaded me to put five bucks down for preorder.

seth green plays DQ, so that should make it totally cool


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 8, 2010)

I shouldn't have preordered it at Gamestop. , you can get a gift card if you buy it at Toys R Us.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 10, 2010)

Well I traded in FF 13 and my DQ 9 and DQ9 start guide is now paid off. Thanks to FF 13 trade in lol.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 10, 2010)

i'll have to get my copy first thing in the morning or else i'd have to wait till monday.
do you think it'll get popular?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 11, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> i'll have to get my copy first thing in the morning or else i'd have to wait till monday.
> do you think it'll get popular?




I think the highest selling DQ game in america was DQ8 but no where near as popular as Japan. I hope this one sells well in the states though.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2010)

Picked it up today but no time to play. Will try to play tomorrow.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 11, 2010)

picking it up in ten minutes  i have no choice but to come in right when the store opens. i feel like a nerd or something.


----------



## Memos (Jul 11, 2010)

I started playing and after 20 minutes my nephew asks if he can play Mario Kart... so I told him to get lost.

No, not really. I gave the DS to him so now I have to wait to play it again >_<


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 11, 2010)

I played the first 30 minutes and I am really enjoying it. I wish the multi player was online because not many people here have DQ9  My one friend has it but hes an hour away. I am going to get my fiancee into it!


----------



## Memos (Jul 11, 2010)

Pretty good so far and the CGI looks so good.

My only issue is that the D-pad isn't very good to use and the stylus control could be a lot better if it was like FF3/4 and the Zelda games.

Really enjoying it.


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2010)

I just got it and I love customizing my characters


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 11, 2010)

lol the game gives me a chance to "use" the horse manure, so i was thinking why not.

Firaga gives the horse manure a good squeeze.
...And immediately regrets doing so!

the game is lolz so far.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm in Coffinwell, showing Dr Phlegming around the town. I'm really enjoying it so far. In my Japanese version, I have the full set of Fleurette's clothing, so I can't wait to get those again in this version.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 11, 2010)

i just met a fairy. 

lol so at first i didn't realize i was a minstrel class, and i thought the villagers were just calling me that as a form of derogatory hobo.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 11, 2010)

Just picked this up, i've not started it yet but i plan on burning quite a few days on it .



Prendergast said:


> i just met a fairy.
> 
> lol so at first i didn't realize i was a minstrel class, and i thought the villagers were just calling me that as a form of derogatory hobo.



Nah, the derogatory term would have been spoony bard.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 11, 2010)

it's my first DQ ever, and i must say i'm very surprised at how amusing the battles have been. it's faster than i imagined, and the enemies look funny 


edit: how come this dragon slash skill requires no mp? or is it draining something that i don't know about?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 11, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> it's my first DQ ever, and i must say i'm very surprised at how amusing the battles have been. it's faster than i imagined, and the enemies look funny
> 
> 
> edit: how come this dragon slash skill requires no mp? or is it draining something that i don't know about?


It's just a skill, not a spell. It's just a normal attack when not fighting dragons anyways so it's not that special.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 12, 2010)

oh shanks 

i finally got to make my party members. i made a female mage and named it after the little bitch that lives at my house. i laugh everytime i see her bubbly eyes cast spells. my sister says that's the dog's personality too. bubbly, which i can argue against, but i'm starting to see how there's a lot of appeal for DQ.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 12, 2010)

Dragon Quest virgin playing DQIX?


----------



## The World (Jul 12, 2010)

This is my first Dragonquest too. 

I was going to get Dragonquest 5 about 2 months ago but just waited for this one to come out to pop my cherry. 

Also Dragonquest 4 and 5 are way too expensive considering when they came out.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 12, 2010)

My first was VIII, then i played the older ones but i hated the way they did the first person rpg battle, i'm glad this still has the traditional way of monsters appearing and commands being imputed but then switched to a battle scene where you see your actual guys do stuff lol.


I do think IX is for the series virgins though since it's a new game on the ds, newcomers wouldn't probably go for age old game remakes and the ps2 version would scare a bunch of them away and the rest probably think ps2 sucks now...poor poor people .


Btw, the spoony bard above was a FF joke, not a DQ joke, so if you know FF you should have gotten it Mr. Prender lol.





> oh shanks




(sorry, just had to )


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 12, 2010)

oh i got it. lol i just don't know why i am a minstrel. is it because it's dq not ff? ff would have made me a thief. 

i think it's hilarious that i am a poor adventurer right now. my party look so ragtag


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 12, 2010)

Minstrels are this game's freelancers (think FF3 remake), they can do a lot of stuff but don't excel at anything, it's good for early play since both foes are weak which means you don't need high specialization to survive and you can test a lot of weapons and styles to see which you prefer. You'll be able to pick your class later on. I'll be making my guy a martial artist...he already looks like adult SSJ2 Gohan with white hair anyways, i wonder how his hi-tension look would be. (in DQVIII high tension was a state like kaioken fused with super saiyan only more pink...epic epic stuff )


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 12, 2010)

damn, i shouldn't have been wasting those skill points on swords.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 12, 2010)

I just saved mine, you can use them whenever you like so might as well save them till you decide on a style. The early skills are not that useful anyways, you don't see many dragons roaming among the puny slimes in DQ games lol.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 12, 2010)

lol it fooled me!  i was like, dragon slash sounds so powerful!
then i saw it doesn't cost a thing to use, and then it does less damage than an attack 

so if i decide not to use it then, it won't go away? lessons learned


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 12, 2010)

Nope, just press X and go to the misc menu and there'll be a "spend skill points" option. 

(the game tells you as such when you first earn SP )


As for dragon slash, that's like, the signature move of the DQ games lol. It IS gonna be very useful, just not quite yet lol.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 12, 2010)

thanks for the tip. lol i guess i pressed too quickly and overlooked it.

anyone have background stories of their party members?

lulz, so far (i didn't put a whole lot of thought into them):
cody and kipper-cody owns a dog named kipper, but kipper got turned into a human mage. cody is a dark and tall female thief that has to work with the Hero to turn the dog back into a dog.
kupo-he has an awesome name and he likes to slash things.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 12, 2010)

Well, now I'm at Slurry Coast levelling up my main character's Mage vocation so I can unlock me some Mage Knight.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 12, 2010)

Only 9 hours in for me, just beat the third boss. That story with the Knight was damn sweet btw.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 12, 2010)

After what felt like forever, I took out the two Metal Slimes. Damn things only have 3HP, but they were SO hard to kill before they legged it. But hey, the 2'000+ experience they give is worth it. Plus, the Armamentalist job so far is actually pretty awesome.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 12, 2010)

wow lyra you must be ahead cuz i have no idea what you're referring to. i just finished helping the wight knight () and off to the starlight express!

so i'm tight on $$, can i sell old equipment or is there some sort of reason to keep them? just think it's good to ask before doing something lame and regrettable.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 12, 2010)

I've been playing this all day. I literally played this in class. I've beaten three bosses. I'm roaming the land with a female duo.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 12, 2010)

what's their names?

ok, was at the shop, and there's no point in reselling the stuff back. it's like trading at game stop


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 12, 2010)

My current team are named, Eloise (Main) and Luna. I usually have a third, Ayla, around. Luna is a warrior and Ayla is a priest.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 12, 2010)

oh yeah the priest.. i didn't think i'd need one, so i went with a mage, thief, and warrior. should i change this before i follow the fishy dr. boogers out the town?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 13, 2010)

Knight story was pretty cool. Got a full party. 

James *Main*
Priest - Megan
Mage - Alex
Warrior - Nicole 

Named all of my characters off of real life people. Always do it with a situation like this where you make your own characters, lol.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 13, 2010)

i did too. the nickname of my car counts as a real life person right? 
so if one decides to recruit another character, does that mean you have to level him/her up from 1?


----------



## Memos (Jul 13, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Well, now I'm at Slurry Coast levelling up my main character's Mage vocation so I can unlock me some Mage Knight.





Lyra said:


> After what felt like forever, I took out the two Metal Slimes. Damn things only have 3HP, but they were SO hard to kill before they legged it. But hey, the 2'000+ experience they give is worth it. Plus, the Armamentalist job so far is actually pretty awesome.




stop being so far ahead of me!!


Dreikoo said:


> Only 9 hours in for me, just beat the third boss. That story with the Knight was damn sweet btw.


I did that at 6 hours. Am I rushing? :/

---

btw, am I the only one who didn't know I was supposed to make my own team so went up against the Wight Knight by myself?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 13, 2010)

> After what felt like forever, I took out the two Metal Slimes. Damn things only have 3HP, but they were SO hard to kill before they legged it. But hey, the 2'000+ experience they give is worth it. Plus, the Armamentalist job so far is actually pretty awesome.


I only met one metal slime so far but i happened to pre-emptive it and kill it before it could say "what 2000 experience?". Ironically enough i had a dead party member in my team then, still managed to kill it though, metal slash baby .

I just got done for the day, a bit over 15 hours in so far. Just beat the second fygg boss. Gladiator's coup de grace is freaking sweet and their strength is just ludicrous too, pure DD at it's best.  




> I did that at 6 hours. Am I rushing? :/


I generally take average time on games, not overly fast or slow. I generally know where to go and don't backtrack and when i need to go places i always just use a chimera wing. You may just fight less fights or something, dunno lol. Do you skip the story events?


----------



## Memos (Jul 13, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> I generally take average time on games, not overly fast or slow. I generally know where to go and don't backtrack and when i need to go places i always just use a chimera wing. You may just fight less fights or something, dunno lol. Do you skip the story events?


I don't generally go searching around in towns when I don't need to and I have been avoiding some fights on the way to and from the towns and dungeons. I'm doing alright against bosses and enemies so I am fine I guess. I don't skip anything story related.

I just killed a metal slime on my second try  and damn does it feel good to see all that experience


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 13, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> stop being so far ahead of me!!
> 
> I did that at 6 hours. Am I rushing? :/
> 
> ...



Nope, bout 6-7 hours in and beat the evil queen bitch so about same. I grind a bit but mostly follow story only, no side quest.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 13, 2010)

this fresh water quest is taking a lot longer than i ever thought. i'm at the cough village and still no water


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 13, 2010)

Warning to anyone trying to do the bat's wing quest the guardian gives you. Don't bother farming the wings, you'll just find some on a later dungeon, I spent 30 minutes killing those damn things and none of them dropped any. >_>




> I don't generally go searching around in towns when I don't need to and I have been avoiding some fights on the way to and from the towns and dungeons. I'm doing alright against bosses and enemies so I am fine I guess. I don't skip anything story related.
> 
> I just killed a metal slime on my second try and damn does it feel good to see all that experience



Oh, that's it then, i do like to talk to everyone in a new town, if you find something in a closet or a jar or someplace it can be replenished with something else later on and i do enjoy those little words each random person says, i like how they change after each story-related event and such. 

As for fights, i won't turn down a fight if it yields good XP and i can win, no matter what, and i've never ran away, so that may account for our difference in times.


I'm at a point now where 2 of my guys are not even gonna level once from a metal slime...and oddly enough my MC which is on a new vocation and low level outdoes them both, Gladiators rule . (their skills are basically the good ones Yangus had in VIII, combine that with a few learned soldier traits like natural strength +10 and the cool minstrel skills and you have a versatile raping machine  )


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 13, 2010)

i get excited when i see a new form of badger. something about their leaves 

the romeo and julia thing? the latest fad is to wear bat wings loolz


----------



## Memos (Jul 13, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Warning to anyone trying to do the bat's wing quest the guardian gives you. Don't bother farming the wings, you'll just find some on a later dungeon, I spent 30 minutes killing those damn things and none of them dropped any. >_>



The guard that wants it for his girlfriend/fiancee? I had one on me, luckily.

Also, I love that my mage got a critical hit on a metal slime for 38 damage and then my warrior got a critical hit on another metal slime for around 130 damage  Such overkill.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 13, 2010)

I got a crit with my monk on the first fygg boss, did a nice 130, then coup de grace. It's so epic scaring even bosses with your manly powers .



Prendergast said:


> i get excited when i see a new form of badger. something about their leaves
> 
> the romeo and julia thing? the latest fad is to wear bat wings loolz



These are Tanuki btw (raccoons) and i agree, they're my favorite new monsters so far.

I love the naming of monsters in this game, so many stupidly funny puns like the Bewarewolf. Had me chuckling lol.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 13, 2010)

if anyone lives in chicago, i'm willing to try this co-op play


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 13, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> if anyone lives in chicago, i'm willing to try this co-op play



This is how FBI surveillance operations start.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 13, 2010)

i'll have some chewy chocolate chip cookies waiting for you all. 

so that dungeon with dr. boogers kicked my butt, so i decided to level grind. and i found these crabs! they were perfect. dropped closed to 100 gold and gave decent exp. compared to all the other monsters around.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 13, 2010)

You mean Phlegmy? That's one long dungeon that keeps giving even after it's over. You'll get what i mean once you beat the boss.


Currently, i'm about to go on the third fygg dungeon.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 13, 2010)

i'm ten hrs in and i don't even know about this fygg dungeon stuff.

wasn't it lulz when that inn girl whipped out that inny in front of her skeptics? just the way it was whipped out and exaggerated made me laugh like it was anime.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 13, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> i'm ten hrs in and i don't even know about this fygg dungeon stuff.
> 
> wasn't it lulz when that inn girl whipped out that inny in front of her skeptics? just the way it was whipped out and exaggerated made me laugh like it was anime.



You'll soon see then. I'm basically 3-4 dungeons after the one with Phlegmy at 20 hours and going.

This game IS pure shonen anime in game form, the drawings of everything are done by the maker of DBZ. It couldn't be anything else .


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 13, 2010)

lol i timed my gaming just right. on saturday night, i finished chrono trigger for the first time and then sunday i started DQ. i'm on a akira toriyama streak.

made it to the abby!  i was fired up to change vocations and then jack is gone. 
i'm done for the day. but i guess i can "zoom" back to that phlemy dungeon to fight metal slimes if i want? unless there's more metal slimes in that tower.

also dumb question, but is there a way to make the text move faster? i hate talking to someone again by accident and they talk so much


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 13, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> lol i timed my gaming just right. on saturday night, i finished chrono trigger for the first time and then sunday i started DQ. i'm on a akira toriyama streak.
> 
> made it to the abby!  i was fired up to change vocations and then jack is gone.
> i'm done for the day. but i guess i can "zoom" back to that phlemy dungeon to fight metal slimes if i want? unless there's more metal slimes in that tower.
> ...



Did you expect what happened after beating the boss of the dungeon? I was in shock really.

I haven't really farmed slimes so not sure yet...and no, text goes one speed, the good thing is you can advance it by pressing any button though.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 13, 2010)

o when you get to town? that was not what i wanted at all


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 13, 2010)

I did think it was too clean of a situation up to that point and was expecting something to go wrong but yeah, i never saw it coming.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i wanted fanfare. i wanted that fairy to tell me how many good spirits are in town to give to that tree (which i expect is bad news ) i also wanted the dreary music to stop.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 14, 2010)

Got some quest from these mage things in a dream telling me to kill 10 monsters with frizz. What does that unlock? Also loving the shit out of this game, best DQ so far. I enjoyed 8's design, loved 5's story, but this has the best gameplay IMO.


----------



## Memos (Jul 14, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> I did think it was too clean of a situation up to that point and was expecting something to go wrong but yeah, i never saw it coming.


I guessed that was gonna happen considering all the coughing 

I'm about to fight a leviathan and I think I may have over-levelled myself while farming metal slimes (i know, i'm terrible).


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 14, 2010)

I hope all of your DS's break


----------



## Memos (Jul 14, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> I hope all of your DS's break



I hope you get some cream to help with that butthurt, Nintendo hater. Get out and let us play our wonderous game in wonderous pleasure.

It's wonderous, don'chaknow!

Also, RAWR!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 14, 2010)

> wonderous game in wonderous pleasure


Sounds like a dildo 

rawr


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 14, 2010)

well it is designed for multiplayer co-op


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 14, 2010)

two sided dildo, rawr


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 14, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Got some quest from these mage things in a dream telling me to kill 10 monsters with frizz. What does that unlock? Also loving the shit out of this game, best DQ so far. I enjoyed 8's design, loved 5's story, but this has the best gameplay IMO.



That gives you some mage-specific gear. It's pretty damn good too. Oh and those were fairies lol.





> I guessed that was gonna happen considering all the coughing
> 
> I'm about to fight a leviathan and I think I may have over-levelled myself while farming metal slimes (i know, i'm terrible).


I knew about the sickness but i didn't see her just going off like that. It was too sudden.

I had a hard enough time killing the 2 slimes armamentalist needed so i sure as hell am never farming them lol. I'll only kill the random one i see as i go my merry way.





> two sided dildo, rawr


Actually, up to 4 people can play so it's a 4-sided one.....rawr...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 14, 2010)

Fucking leviathan...guess level 15 was to low afterall.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 14, 2010)

Treasure Map dungeons are so damn fun!

Best boss battle so far for me and with a huge difference. I thought i was dead on 10 different occasions .




crazymtf said:


> Fucking leviathan...guess level 15 was to low afterall.



Naw, my MC was like lvl 11 at the time (new vocation).

What jobs are you using? Did you bother making a few cool steel weapons with the iron ore from the harvesting spot east of town? I'm still using the ones i made then 25 hours in lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 14, 2010)

Nope, didn't even know can make things...lolz...I see like axe, hammer and so on. How do I get to use those?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 14, 2010)

You make things with the alchemy pot in the Inn that the girl from the first town opens, where you can make your parties. Don't tell me you've not even done the Krakpot event yet lol. Btw, there's another attendant there which takes you to the Wifi shop where you can buy random cool stuff for half the gold, check it out daily cause it always changes.

Hammers are for Gladiators, Axes are for Gladiators and Ragners, Boomerangs are for Rangers and not sure who else yet (i'm missing 3 vocations so far), and bows are for Rangers and Armamentalists.


My MC is a gladiator and he is using a steel axe, i've only found one thing with more attack than it so far and he gets cool abilities too. One in particular, double up, raises his attack by 2 stages and cuts his defense by one for no MP, just have someone buff you up to shape and you have yourself a killing machine. If you happen to have a coup de grace in your hands you instantly get 50 or 100 tension so it's a prime tool for bosses. That's how i finished off Lleviathan.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 14, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> You make things with the alchemy pot in the Inn that the girl from the first town opens, where you can make your parties. Don't tell me you've not even done the Krakpot event yet lol. Btw, there's another attendant there which takes you to the Wifi shop where you can buy random cool stuff for half the gold, check it out daily cause it always changes.
> 
> Hammers are for Gladiators, Axes are for Gladiators and Ragners, Boomerangs are for Rangers and not sure who else yet (i'm missing 3 vocations so far), and bows are for Rangers and Armamentalists.
> 
> ...


Lolz it seems I didn't do that  Guess should go back and learn how to mix things 

How do I unlock gladiator and such? 

L


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 14, 2010)

Just be sure to read every bookshelf cause there's where you find all of your recipes. 

You do quests for them, a lot of the quests are given by people in the Abbey so they shouldn't be hard to find. Gladiator's one is a priest just out of the Inn in the abbey's bar, Ranger is a guy just outside of the third fygg dungeon and armamentalist is a red-clothed dude you see as you go to change vocations.


On a sidenote, i just got my SHIP, woot woot!

Epic sailing music and random encounters, ah how i missed thee.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2010)

Beat the fat whale...now in this poor town searching for some guy who ran away into the lonely place. Think getting a ship soon.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2010)

Not yet lol, you're 2 whole dungeons away from a ship .

That guy is not in this town btw, talk around, there's the mini medal guy there. Oh and if you have a thief lvl 15 or up be sure to talk to the B-team boss, he'll give you a cool quest to have. Reward is 2 sets of armor for thiefs only (male and female) with as much defense as a gold armor and 1000 coins .


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2010)

Damn no thief  I did however get the mini medal guy. He gave me a key! 

Put it down...but now I'ma go back and play another hour before sleep. Fucking addicting game. 

My team a few hours ago - 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow, this game just did something i thought of as impossible. It made Paladins cool. 




> Damn no thief  I did however get the mini medal guy. He gave me a key!
> 
> Put it down...but now I'ma go back and play another hour before sleep. Fucking addicting game.
> 
> My team a few hours ago -


You tell me, i must have played over 10 hours today lmao. 

Your team was like mine up to that point, only with a soldier instead of a priest and i switched out the mage for the thief evenly. I just used the minstrel's and thief's (yes, thiefs get healing magic too lol) healing powers to go by and it worked well.











edit: Done for the day at 33 hours total. 5 fyggs in the bag.  


Remember that talk about dragon slash a few days ago, well, i just 1-shot a boss with it after properly setting it up. It did 1999 damage and my char was lvl 23.


----------



## Memos (Jul 15, 2010)

I ran into a wall in the spider boss. I am level 24 and I have pretty good equipment but his annoying attacks that hit everyone just kicked my arse >_<

note to self: play better.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> I ran into a wall in the spider boss. I am level 24 and I have pretty good equipment but his annoying attacks that hit everyone just kicked my arse >_<
> 
> note to self: play better.



The spider was kinda unspectacular for me lol. What is your strategy/party?


----------



## Memos (Jul 15, 2010)

I... have no real strategy 

I have my main as a Minstrel. I have a Warrior, a Martial Artist and a Mage. The Minstrel heals whenever necessary (a lot) and the Warrior and Martial Artist constantly attack. My Warrior has Miracle Slash which he uses until he is out of MP and my Mage who is in the back row uses magic like Crack.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> I... have no real strategy
> 
> I have my main as a Minstrel. I have a Warrior, a Martial Artist and a Mage. The Minstrel heals whenever necessary (a lot) and the Warrior and Martial Artist constantly attack. My Warrior has Miracle Slash which he uses until he is out of MP and my Mage who is in the back row uses magic like Crack.


Ah, no advanced vocations eh. Does minstrel even get mid-heal by that time? Mine is 20 and his best spell is crackle.

Prior to getting access to paladins, i needed a priest's healing in there for bosses.

Does your warrior have psych up? It makes a huge difference and coupled with your minstrel's edge on it can mean a ton of damage fast.


----------



## Memos (Jul 15, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Ah, no advanced vocations eh. Does minstrel even get mid-heal by that time? Mine is 20 and his best spell is crackle.
> 
> Prior to getting access to paladins, i needed a priest's healing in there for bosses.
> 
> Does your warrior have psych up? It makes a huge difference and coupled with your minstrel's edge on it can mean a ton of damage fast.



How do I get access to the advanced vocations? And no, my Minstrel doesn't have mid-heal.

No psych-up but my Minstrel does have Egg On which helps with that.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2010)

You unlock them by doing their quests. Talk to people in the abbey and the guy outside of the sculpture dungeon for them. Oh and paladin's is on the roof of the sand town palace.


----------



## Memos (Jul 15, 2010)

Okay, after preparing my healing items and playing it smarter than last time where I simply raged on the thing without as much healing, I beat him.

Now I am gonna go see about those vocations.

edit: I just beat a Metal Medley... 3k experience each


----------



## The Red Gil (Jul 15, 2010)

Not bad looking for a DS title.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Okay, after preparing my healing items and playing it smarter than last time where I simply raged on the thing without as much healing, I beat him.
> 
> Now I am gonna go see about those vocations.
> 
> edit: I just beat a Metal Medley... 3k experience each



Good, you need some balance in your game and healing herbs are like 8 golds a piece so you can easily stock up and alchemise them into stronger medicine if you lack priests.

Metal Medleys rock indeed, i got like 3 of them down as i was getting to the boss. I think the game purposefully plops them in front of you if your guys are low level. If only it knew that levels are no match for strategy , i doubt it considered how you can do 1999 damage with a lvl 23 char lol.


----------



## Memos (Jul 15, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Good, you need some balance in your game and healing herbs are like 8 golds a piece so you can easily stock up and alchemise them into stronger medicine if you lack priests.
> 
> Metal Medleys rock indeed, i got like 3 of them down as i was getting to the boss. I think the game purposefully plops them in front of you if your guys are low level. If only it knew that levels are no match for strategy , i doubt it considered how you can *do 1999 damage with a lvl 23 char* lol.



Dude... teach me 



I lack strategy because i'm a FF-tard and that barely needs any strategy at all. And DQ9 is my second proper DQ


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Dude... teach me
> 
> 
> 
> I lack strategy because i'm a FF-tard and that barely needs any strategy at all. And DQ9 is my second proper DQ



Hey, i'm a proud FF-tard myself, stop making a bad name for us dude. (and this game is my second *anything* DQ game lol)


The basic (relevant) equipment parts are mainly my sword, Gigasteel broadsword, the rest are pure defense and agility gears (gladiator is strong but slow as hell and not as tough since they can't use shields). My char was a lvl 23 gladiator with a few natural strength +10 traits from a few vocations. 

The battle plan is as so, go in, gladiator uses double up (doubles attack, halves defense), paladin uses buff to bring the defense back up to normal, armamentalist starts casting funeral fource on gladiator, mage uses acceleratle and then starts sapping the foe until defense is minimized, then the gladiator starts pumping himself unto 100 tension while the paladin heals and tanks and the armamentalist casts the other 2 fources (ice and gale, not fire) and the mage supports with healing and used egg on to help the gladiator get to 100 tension all the more quicker. Then, once you reach high tension mode you just use one dragon slash and tada, boss goes down in one hit of manly proportions.


----------



## Memos (Jul 15, 2010)

That's awesome. See, I would have never worked up tension that high.

I will have to look into alchemising a lot more. I worked up some nice medicine and it came in very useful so more of that.

What's the best way to get good weapons at this stage (around the spider boss) is it just buying the weapons in the new town or is alchemy going to garner better results?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2010)

At that point i was using the steel weapons i made during the fishing town part.

Some you buy, depending on your classes, but my main mellee class weapons were all steel variations. These are the ones i actually used in creating my gigasteel weapons btw so they still keep giving.


Oh and 100 tension is done after 4 pump ups, though the last one sometimes won't actually work and you may have to keep doing it till it does, it does many many more times the normal damage. (something like 20x)


----------



## Velocity (Jul 15, 2010)

Finally beat the damn final boss - took four tries in the end. I really think the Armamentalist could do with a better Coup de Grace, though. Buffing EXP is literally useless in the final battle, when Paladin's get to negate all damage for around three turns would be much more appreciated.

But now I'm off to roam the lands in search of the mountain-load of post-game content everyone keeps raving on about.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2010)

Armamentalists are like warriors combined with buffing mages and don't do any of those thing gimped like they tend to in other games, their coup sucks only during that one final battle anyways, for all the rest the 2x XP is juicy juicy love .


----------



## Velocity (Jul 15, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Armamentalists are like warriors combined with buffing mages and don't do any of those thing gimped like they tend to in other games, their coup sucks only during that one final battle anyways, for all the rest the 2x XP is juicy juicy love .



Oh, I love the Fource. It's awesome.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, love how you can stack them and everything .


----------



## delirium (Jul 15, 2010)

This game is so much fun. 

Anyone else try doing a themed team? I'm running a Yu Yu Hakusho team. It's a little rough without a real healer. I guess I could run an Inuyasha team


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2010)

Well, in one way we're all doing a dragonball team lol.

My MC is SSJ2 adult gohan with white hair, my monk is Trunks and my paladin is teen gohan lol.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 16, 2010)

Well, I found out how to fly the Starlight Express and, thanks to that, I unlocked the Sage vocation. I'm trying to do the first Armamentalist quest, but it's a no-go so far. I can't even find one White Trigertaur, let alone ten of them. I know they're supposed to lurk about in Snowberia during the nighttime, but I'm having no luck at all.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 16, 2010)

That should just give you some armamentalist-only body armor anyways. I doubt it'll surpass the enchanded mail mine wears lol. I often find myself with too much good gear and i feel bad using the super cool best thing i made for like, half a dungeon, till i read a book with a recipe that makes the armor i took of for the super cool new armor into something way way cooler than it. I sold some super old crap i had piled up that i was sure i couldn't alchemize just as i got in the town after obtaining the 7th fygg and it added up to over 27,000 coins lol.





> Well, I found out how to fly the Starlight Express and, thanks to that, I unlocked the Sage vocation. I'm trying to do the first Armamentalist quest, but it's a no-go so far. I can't even find one White Trigertaur, let alone ten of them. I know they're supposed to lurk about in Snowberia during the nighttime, but I'm having no luck at all.


Not Snowberia, Cringle Coast is where they're at.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2010)

I am going to start playing multi player soon with my fiancee. She wanted a copy of the game so I bought her one (plus with her gamestop employee discount I got it for 29.99 new!).


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Just found out something epic, if you have all 4 of your guys with coup de grace, they do a co-op de grace which is like a combined limit break. My monk and gladiator pumped the tension of the entire party and my paladin and priest made everyone invincible for 3 turns XD.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 16, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> That should just give you some armamentalist-only body armor anyways. I doubt it'll surpass the enchanded mail mine wears lol. I often find myself with too much good gear and i feel bad using the super cool best thing i made for like, half a dungeon, till i read a book with a recipe that makes the armor i took of for the super cool new armor into something way way cooler than it. I sold some super old crap i had piled up that i was sure i couldn't alchemize just as i got in the town after obtaining the 7th fygg and it added up to over 27,000 coins lol.Not Snowberia, Cringle Coast is where they're at.



Oh, no. You really SHOULD do those quests. I unlocked this item that allows my main character to now use Fource on the entire party in one turn. I'd imagine all the other vocation-centric quests are the same - beat the Level 15 one to unlock the Level 40 one which, when completed, unlocks the ultimate skill for that vocation.

My main character is currently running around as a Paladin, anyway, soloing the Tower of Nod. I figured a Paladin was worth it, seeing as ho the vocation's Coup de Grace is the best thing EVAR. The only problem is that the thing at the top of the tower has the cheek to sleep at night!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 16, 2010)

I never said i wouldn't do them, i've actually done it in the time that took place between my last post and this one. I do pretty much every quest i run into if i can do it .


The armor you get is a little bit weaker than what my arm had on but it had more magical might so i ended up using it...but now, like i said in the previous post, i have another cool piece of armor sitting unused in my bag of epic proportions lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Just found out something epic, if you have all 4 of your guys with coup de grace, they do a co-op de grace which is like a combined limit break. My monk and gladiator pumped the tension of the entire party and my paladin and priest made everyone invincible for 3 turns XD.



How do they get their coup de grace? I notice it happens just random though.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2010)

Got the ship and finished the desert place. Where do I go next? Instruction please


----------



## Velocity (Jul 17, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Got the ship and finished the desert place. Where do I go next? Instruction please



Go north-east to the Academy.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 17, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> How do they get their coup de grace? I notice it happens just random though.



You're half right, it's absolutely random but factors such as current HP being low or if you just killed a monster affect the likelihood. Also there's a fan weapon that boosts it a bit.

You don't have to use the coup the turn you get it btw, it won't go away for a couple of turns, so if you're in a tough boss fight better hang on till the blue letters turn orange, who knows what you may get. 


> Go north-east to the Academy.


I think he should do the plains before the academy. Isn't that the normal progression?


----------



## Velocity (Jul 17, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> I think he should do the plains before the academy. Isn't that the normal progression?



I have no idea... I didn't even do Gleeba or the Plains 'til after the Academy and Zere Rocks was the last one I went for. I just figured he could go for the Academy, since it's closest.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 17, 2010)

Well, some monsters you find in the last parts of the plains dungeon are the ones you find roaming in the area before you reach the academy.

Zere Rocks i did before even doing Bloomingdale lol.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 17, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Well, some monsters you find in the last parts of the plains dungeon are the ones you find roaming in the area before you reach the academy.
> 
> Zere Rocks i did before even doing Bloomingdale lol.



Yeah, I didn't even know Zere Rocks was a dungeon 'til after I spent an hour pulling my hair out trying to find the seventh Fygg.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2010)

Is there a map online to show all the places so it's easier to know where to go


----------



## Memos (Jul 18, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> You're half right, it's absolutely random but factors such as current HP being low or if you just killed a monster affect the likelihood. Also there's a fan weapon that boosts it a bit.
> 
> You don't have to use the coup the turn you get it btw, it won't go away for a couple of turns, so if you're in a tough boss fight better *hang on till the blue letters turn orange, who knows what you may get*. I think he should do the plains before the academy. Isn't that the normal progression?



Ha!! I knew I wasn't seeing things and it did change colour.

Also, I just got the ship and have been roaming aimlessly for a while. Where am I supposed to head to?


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 18, 2010)

i hope i don't sound like a dumbass but how the hell do you save in this game?


----------



## Memos (Jul 18, 2010)

Bilaal said:


> i hope i don't sound like a dumbass but how the hell do you save in this game?



Go to the church looking places in each town and talk to the guy in there.


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 18, 2010)

thanks a lot

it'd kill me to sit through the opening again


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh my god, that dragon battle scene was EPPPPPPPPPPPIC. 


Oh and the final boss finally showed himself, probably the most sympathetic villain ever. I'll be finishing this beauty of a game today. Just unlocked Sage too...from the funniest of places. (they get Magic Burst )


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 19, 2010)

i haven't played all of friday and saturday, so when i picked it up this evening, i was getting worried i wouldn't get sucked into it (i'm a horrible game procrastinator). but, here i am at 1am talking about how i've been playing for four hours straight.  i just saved jonas from fat whale. jonas and the whale pek 
so at this point, i should have a new class to use? 
where are the wolves for that Cry Wolf quest?

and how awesome is this Zoom ability?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 19, 2010)

Just beat the game 66 hours in. Party was in the high 30s and it was overkill . 


Btw, you do get EXP in the last boss, what where you saying Lyra? lol


----------



## Velocity (Jul 19, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Btw, you do get EXP in the last boss, what where you saying Lyra? lol


Never said you didn't. All I said was that the Armamentalist's Coup de Grace is likely the weakest in the game. Priests heal damage and recover ailments, Paladins become immune to all damage for about four turns and even Minstrels increase their evasion and counter attack chances.

As great gaining between 10% or 100% extra EXP is, it's useless until after the fight is over. During the battle, it's as useful as giving away a free turn.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 19, 2010)

I remember you saying that it was useless cause you got no XP from the fight lol.


Most coups are meh, soldier's is just a normal critical, hardly better than some of the more advanced skills, priest only cures like 70 HP each, it's only useful in emergencies. Paladin and Gladiator's ones are the best and that's cause they're the most direct. Forbearance and pld's coup = win .


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 19, 2010)

i've spent the last half hour fighting bewarewolves because i thought they were scarewolves.  goddamn it so that's why the war cry thing wasn't working


----------



## Memos (Jul 19, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> i've spent the last half hour fighting bewarewolves because i thought they were scarewolves.  goddamn it so that's why the war cry thing wasn't working



 I did kill a couple like that. I don't even know where the scarewolves are.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 19, 2010)

i still don't know where they are. they look like wolves at least?


----------



## Velocity (Jul 19, 2010)

Started a new file. This time I'm soloing, with my character going from Minstrel to Mage to Armamentalist to Sage and picking up as many abilities as I can along the way.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 19, 2010)

Got the 7 eggs, how far em I away from end of the game? Or last boss I should say.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 19, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Got the 7 eggs, how far em I away from end of the game? Or last boss I should say.



You're about halfway through, I think.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 19, 2010)

Do you need the touch screen to play this? My touch screen is unresponsive


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 20, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Got the 7 eggs, how far em I away from end of the game? Or last boss I should say.



They're fruit lmao.

You have about 1/3-1/4 of the game left, depending on how much you take away to quest.




> i still don't know where they are. they look like wolves at least?


Yeah, pink werewolves, they're outside the bad cave.





> Do you need the touch screen to play this? My touch screen is unresponsive


 You have the option but you don't need it.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 20, 2010)

lol i was so mad at the scholar for making give him my precious magic waters.  and all i got were seeds of life.

i'm thinking of purchasing the strategy guide. lol now hear me out: i don't like those things like the next guy, but i've been reading posts from gamefaq's game board and the kids (or adults) are saying it's well-illustrated, thick and can help out with all that alchemy whatnot. 

i want to say, the menu interface is fucking annoying. It's my only complaint.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 20, 2010)

The entire alchemy list is up on GF so if you're there you don't need the guide lol. Actually, you're supposed to just use the books ingame for them, that's how i did it. Just buy a DQ artbook or something if you like purty pictazz.

Magic waters are only 500 gold a piece. You can't buy seeds and you only find like 5-10 of each in the entire game. You got a deal my friend .




I just did the lvl 40 gladiator quest, currently doing the CRAZY lvl 40 paladin one.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 20, 2010)

whoaaa so stores will be selling the magic water soon? well in that case, scholar, here's some more!

oh yeah after i posted, i checked gamefaqs and looks like some good nerds posted


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 20, 2010)

Magic waters never were that much of a priority for me anyways. MP management is one of my best skills and i had only physical sources of damage so only during very very long segments of fighting did i ever need them. Never during a boss fight or anything.





Edit: 

Oh my freaking god. Paladin's ultimate move is a freaking super nova....that explains why the quest was such a whore.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 20, 2010)

lolz i just saw an item shop with magic water. i wasted some nectar making my own brew


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 20, 2010)

Picked up Dragon Quest 4-5 because of this game


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 21, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Picked up Dragon Quest 4-5 because of this game



I planed on picking up 7 eventually but it may happen sooner than i expected due to this game.


Currently doing postgame stuff. Got the martial artist lvl 40 quest, now doing the armamentalist one.


The flying around music is so epic in this game btw, i sometimes press the landing button but hold off on pressing yes so that i can listen to it a bit more lol.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 24, 2010)

oh man you can fly in this game too?  i can't wait for that.

i just saved the stupid doll, and now i'm off to pick up my boat. so how many fyggs are there? i thought there were only three, but now i think i have 4 or so.


----------



## The World (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh man you can fly? I CAN'T WAIT!



crazymtf said:


> Picked up Dragon Quest 4-5 because of this game



I'm going to do that too.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 24, 2010)

i don't know if i'd like random battles. and old school battle interface


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 24, 2010)

I've been doing the lvl 100 weapon skill quests, they give you epic moves. The sword one looks like it's taken right out of dbz all up to the end lol.


There's 7 fyggs in total.


Btw, even after you beat the game you get a few storymode events, they get distributed from the DQVC. I just did a cool quest for Erin .


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 24, 2010)

Fucking guy before last boss is to hard! Two things, do I ever get a healing spell to heal the WHOLE party? And 2....I fucking hate revive in this game.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 24, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> I've been doing the lvl 100 weapon skill quests, they give you epic moves. The sword one looks like it's taken right out of dbz all up to the end lol.
> 
> 
> There's 7 fyggs in total.
> ...



 now i definitely want to hurry up and finish


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 24, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Fucking guy before last boss is to hard! Two things, do I ever get a healing spell to heal the WHOLE party? And 2....I fucking hate revive in this game.



Multiheal, yeah, priests and sages get it, sages also get that sort of regen ability for the entire party too.

You only have zing so far i assume, Kazing revives with no fail and for full life lol.


What are your levels and party, i was in my mid 30s and he was a pushover.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 24, 2010)

lvl 30 of how many vocations? you must have started over with a new class several times by the end right?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 24, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Multiheal, yeah, priests and sages get it, sages also get that sort of regen ability for the entire party too.
> 
> You only have zing so far i assume, Kazing revives with no fail and for full life lol.
> 
> ...



Level 34...when i get those two multiheal and kazing!?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 24, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> lvl 30 of how many vocations? you must have started over with a new class several times by the end right?



Yep, each char had 2 in the 30s and a few in the 20s or low teens.





> Level 34...when i get those two multiheal and kazing!?


Sage gets multiheal around your level, priest a bit later but i don't remember exact levels, Kazing is sage-only and lvl 45.

I actually had just a paladin and an armamentalist with caduceus as my prime healing force against the final boss with levels similar to yours. One person only ever died so it wasn't that bad since it triggered my paladin's coup. What is your entire team? Does your main DD char use the uber falcon blade?


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 25, 2010)

that caddy heal thing is my favorite heal move. i heal decent without using so much mp. 

i had my first guest in my quarters today. gave me a dress


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 25, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> that caddy heal thing is my favorite heal move. i heal decent without using so much mp.
> 
> i had my first guest in my quarters today. gave me a dress



Early on it's great. It a tad better than mid heal and cheap BUT that's not why it rocks.

It rocks cause it gives non-healers like mages and armamentalists a healing move, allowing you to not sacrifice power for survivability.


Just it and a paladin's meek healing capabilities sufficed beautifully for me.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 25, 2010)

How do you change classes?


Also I cannot wait for DQ 6 to come to the states.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 25, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Yep, each char had 2 in the 30s and a few in the 20s or low teens.Sage gets multiheal around your level, priest a bit later but i don't remember exact levels, Kazing is sage-only and lvl 45.
> 
> I actually had just a paladin and an armamentalist with caduceus as my prime healing force against the final boss with levels similar to yours. One person only ever died so it wasn't that bad since it triggered my paladin's coup. What is your entire team? Does your main DD char use the uber falcon blade?



I have My main, warrior, priest and mage. Falcon blade? But was way weaker then my current one so I don't use it.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 25, 2010)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> How do you change classes?
> 
> 
> Also I cannot wait for DQ 6 to come to the states.



as you progress in the game, you'll come across alltrades abbey. the priest there that changes vocations is gone missing and once you drag his ass back to church, you can change your vocation there


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 25, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> I have My main, warrior, priest and mage. Falcon blade? But was way weaker then my current one so I don't use it.



Your main is what vocation?

It's weak as hell but it hits twice. Be sure to make it into an uber falcon blade btw.

As you grow stronger your attack increases and you get those "+xx when equipped with sword" skills so you'll reach a point where you have, say 400 attack and out of that you get maybe 80 from your weapon.

What would be better, one 400 attack hit or 2 316 ones?


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 28, 2010)

i wish i did that kind of damage.

anyone going to gamestop this saturday for the treasure map?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 28, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> i wish i did that kind of damage.



The 400 is the stat, not the actual damage lol. I've broken 6000 with proper setup lol.


Btw, the sage lvl 40 quest ability is epic, though the boss you had to beat with Zam was tough. He did one 50% success move that hit for 412 damage so my paladin had to be full all the time to survive it, it ignored defense too which makes it hard to handle.

As well, now i get to cast 2 spells per turn from completing it so it was worth it .


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 28, 2010)

lol goddamn i'm slow at this game. i just got a boat and i'm with these sand people. 

 you didn't answer my Q about gamestop


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 28, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> lol goddamn i'm slow at this game. i just got a boat and i'm with these sand people.
> 
> you didn't answer my Q about gamestop



How many hours do you have? I broke 100 already lol.


Sorry about that . I'm into blazblue:continuum shift atm so i don't have time to waste going to GS, i have plenty of maps i'm probably not using due to their low level anyways.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 28, 2010)

i'm hoping if i go to gamestop, i'll run into someone with the game, and i can try this co op thing.

at least 30 hrs. i got the paladin vocation  and i finally decided to get the ranger vocation 

and goddamn it, i can't find the metal slimes to do the armawhatever vocation quest.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 28, 2010)

They're in the coffinwell dungeon.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 28, 2010)

i can't find any there. i found one in an hours worth of looking. maybe i should drop to lvl 1 vocations?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 28, 2010)

That doesn't matter, just run around without killing anything till you find them.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 28, 2010)

it's gonna be worth it right?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah, the fource is an awesome power. For mid-game they do nice physical damage with bows and swords too.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 28, 2010)

so they're like red mages? 

fine, i shall roam about the dungeon for the night. lol that's gonna be all i do today. i'm gonna war cry and pratfall those suckas


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 28, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> so they're like red mages?
> 
> fine, i shall roam about the dungeon for the night. lol that's gonna be all i do today. i'm gonna war cry and pratfall those suckas



No, they're classic support types.

They buff you, debuff the enemy and grant elemental fource to you. Each monster has weaknesses and all your hits will do a ton more damage if you are buffer with the proper fource.


A metal slash should work best, they all have 4 HP.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 28, 2010)

pek i got two slimes in thirty minutes instead of an hour. surprisingly, the ranger-future armawhatever shot a critical and did over 200 damage. wtf right?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 29, 2010)

I like RPGs. The only games I own are Trauma Center, World Ends with You, and Heart Gold. 

Is this game worth dishin out big bucks for or shall I wait a while?


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 29, 2010)

it's got the classic feel of those 90s rpgs. i love it. the only downside is the menu interface, no party characters (think mmo), and a laconic protagonist.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 29, 2010)

Whats wrong with the menu interface? Because World Ends With You has a pretty damn confusing interface.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 29, 2010)

it's oh goodness.... it's old school. before chrono trigger old. and the menu that has you picking items for each character... so slow and clunky. and then there's a submenu called misc. LOL, misc. can't there be a better for for that? Anyways, it's no big deal. I just get a little disappointed that a fine game can be just dip so low in a menu presentation.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 29, 2010)

Hmm. To youtube I suppose then. 

It's turn-based, correct?


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 29, 2010)

correct. kicking it old school.


----------



## taiga (Jul 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



aquila dying made me sad. /;


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 29, 2010)

oh cruel world! why did i have to press that spoiler!


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 29, 2010)

That made me lol.

I'm thinking of picking this up but I just bought two DS games, and The World Ends with You is taking up some time...(damn trends system confusing the fuck out of me), but maybe, after the price goes down... IF it goes down.


----------



## taiga (Jul 29, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> oh cruel world! why did i have to press that spoiler!



lol... sorry.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 29, 2010)

What lvl were you guys when you fought the boss in Gortress??


----------



## Sasori (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey can anyone hook me up with a working ROM for this?

I can't find any working/patched/cracked or whatever I need to play it with


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 2, 2010)

V___V sorry, i know jack about roms


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 13, 2010)

Grinding LMS at Bowhole is annoying as hell.  I've picked it up a few times intending on doing a 2-3 hour session and quit after 30 minutes of waiting for LMS and them running on the first turn.

I don't remember them being this aggravating in DQ4/5/8, but I guess that's just DQ for you.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 13, 2010)

You're not supposed to grind anything till after you beat the game, you're wasting your time with that.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 15, 2010)

Uploading / linking ROMS is illegal on this site, so I would watch it.


Also DQ9 sold over 132,000 copies in America! Making it the best selling DQ game in the west (in terms of launch month, overall sales is DQ8 at 500,000 which I think DQ9 can surpass).


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 15, 2010)

How much did it sell in japan? 5 million?

Lolwest.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 15, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> You're not supposed to grind anything till after you beat the game, you're wasting your time with that.



Probably, but I figure getting a few more classes up to 20 or so for the passive bonuses wouldn't be a bad idea.

I actually haven't played in a few days actually so I'm gonna continue the story when I do.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 15, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> How much did it sell in japan? 5 million?
> 
> Lolwest.



Right now I its over 4.4 million. It might reach 5 million but we are not sure yet.

Yea the west really does not like DQ and I really do not know why. I am enjoing DQ9 more than FF13


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 15, 2010)

i don't have to be grinding?! ok well then. i shall finish this by the end of the week


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 18, 2010)

guess who got all 7 fyggs?  guess who's fyggs got stolen


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 18, 2010)

Guess who is over 170 hours into the game, lvl 80something, killing legacy bosses 99 times each?


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 18, 2010)

i didn't meant to brag. looooolz. i don't know what legacy bosses are.
and i wish i went to that best buy event. they were giving out free slime shirts. 

also, how do i do that quest with the girl who wants you to dress nice. it's driving me loco.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 18, 2010)

They're bosses from past DQ games that you get in special grottoes. They drop rare materials and gear of heroes of other DQ games. They start lvl 1 and each time you beat them you gain experience and if you give it to the boss it gains one level and you need to level them up a lot to get various drops from them and maps that lead you to other such bosses. 

Even a lvl 1 takes a team of mid 60-70 chars with good gear to fights so you can imagine.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 19, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> Grinding LMS at Bowhole is annoying as hell.  I've picked it up a few times intending on doing a 2-3 hour session and quit after 30 minutes of waiting for LMS and them running on the first turn.
> 
> I don't remember them being this aggravating in DQ4/5/8, but I guess that's just DQ for you.



it wasn't till i read online that there were liquid metal slimes there  i feel sooo cheated. i didn't see any. 

i'm finally at the last dungeon. so dumb question, i can still do quests after the game right? none of them are going to be unavailable?

and also, what's this reset stone? i can undo any item or just listed in the recipe box? lulz alchemy. should've named myself elric.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 19, 2010)

Just bought this game today.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 20, 2010)

What level were you guys when you fought the final form of 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Corvus


?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 20, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> it wasn't till i read online that there were liquid metal slimes there  i feel sooo cheated. i didn't see any.
> 
> i'm finally at the last dungeon. so dumb question, i can still do quests after the game right? none of them are going to be unavailable?
> 
> and also, what's this reset stone? i can undo any item or just listed in the recipe box? lulz alchemy. should've named myself elric.



Actually, even story events are available once you beat the game. You get them as quests that you get from the online shop.





Sena Kobayakawa said:


> What level were you guys when you fought the final form of
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Mid 30s, he was a pushover too.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 20, 2010)

I just fought the Wight Knight's Witch, Morag. I schooled her. After claiming my reward I'm just looking for a good place to grind right now... My Main character is level 13 with the other three members of my party being level 11. Minstrel, Thief, Martial Artist and Priest. I don't think I'm doing too bad, already clocked 7 hours into the game.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 20, 2010)

lulz corvus. i used the same strategy i used when i was a mere minstrel and warrior class.  i was like, awww memories. after all those hours. egg the gladiator, gladiator psyches and then falcon slash for the final blow.

the ending is sad imo


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 20, 2010)

Stupid Ragin' Contagion, puttin my Thief to sleep.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 20, 2010)

be sure to slash him extra for me  i have a bone to pick with that guy 

i'm so glad that the early numbered quests are so easy to do now that the game is beaten.

well the one with the batterfly fleeing one was really annoying.

doing some grotto work. :/

i want luminary, but how? i gotta kill something that lives in the grotto?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 20, 2010)

You gotta kill a Moai Minstrel with hot lick.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 20, 2010)

i think i want to make a speedy gladiator. go thru martial artist first right?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 20, 2010)

Eh, speed isn't that important unless you lack meteor bracelets or someone to acceleratle.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 20, 2010)

I guess I'm not far enough into the game to understand Grotto. ._.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 20, 2010)

i'd love to have an army of speedy gladiators. 

i wish i'd write down all the funny things that faerie says. stella 
maybe echo can


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 20, 2010)

She says funny things?


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 21, 2010)

no joke, i think i spent six hours minimum playing the game after the ending. there's so much to do


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 21, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> no joke, i think i spent six hours minimum playing the game after the ending. there's so much to do



I'm at 110 extra hours, still going, not done with half the quests lol.


Did you do the quest in the port?


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 21, 2010)

Someone want to explain where I can go to Alchemize? I've read it online, I'm passed Coffinwell, I have a ton of items to alchemize but I can't seem to find where to go.

EDIT: Sonofabitch I never walked into the Inn after I beat that stupid Ragin' Contagion. -_-


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 21, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> I'm at 110 extra hours, still going, not done with half the quests lol.
> 
> 
> Did you do the quest in the port?



the one to get the airship  ?

i get sad when i accept a quest, and it then it wants me to find a grotto with a special word in it.  
so then it's a matter of luck?



Ech? said:


> Someone want to explain where I can go to Alchemize? I've read it online, I'm passed Coffinwell, I have a ton of items to alchemize but I can't seem to find where to go.
> 
> EDIT: Sonofabitch I never walked into the Inn after I beat that stupid Ragin' Contagion. -_-



you didn't know about the little urn thing in the stornway inn? 
alchemy isn't all that amazing in the beginning of the game. just gotta keep stocking up on items. even the shitty equipment. that's what i should have done so i won't have to zoom around to find things.



lulz, random boy in a cave high on a plateau is crying because he needs a wakerobin. such a lame quest


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 21, 2010)

Nah, if you go to a ton of grottoes you'll eventually have every word, i have so many maps i'm throwing old ones out whenever i get a new one.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 21, 2010)

so you can't keep them all? hmmm
and is there a benefit of going back to a grotto? like, when i look at the maps, there's question marks and i feel like i have to go back down and kill the boss again for the treasure.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 21, 2010)

Yeah, each boss has a 5% and a 2% drop, also, if you go back you already have the map so you can go fight the boss faster and get another map that way faster. One of the bosses also drops an Yggdrasil leaf 100% of the time which is useful too.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm currently having a bit of trouble fighting the Rock.. thing. The Guardian Rock Gargoyle looking thing in that stone replica area. What a bitch he is. I just change Vocations to get some more skill points easier for more attacks bonuses and special attacks, grind a bit, and be a little more prepared for the battle with items... plus now the area I fight him in is on my Zoom so that makes it easy.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 26, 2010)

how'd you get it beat? i don't remember so that's why i didn't post the first time i saw this


----------



## Gnome (Aug 26, 2010)

Is that the guy in Zere rocks? I beat him with a half dead party and I never grind.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 26, 2010)

i have found offensive spells to be so pointless


----------



## Gnome (Aug 26, 2010)

I only find them useful with killing fodder.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 26, 2010)

i just swipe them with the rods.  
or rain of pain


----------



## Gnome (Aug 26, 2010)

^ sounds better than crappy Bang. I should get rid of my mage; worthless piece of shit.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 26, 2010)

The fourth tier ones with twocus pocus and channel anger do a few K a turn. Offensive spells like boomerangs are mainly for crowd management of normal mobs. If DQ9 lacks anything it's bosses with more than one body parts or monsters you can target.

I use sage which heals and has kazing and magic burst, the kazammle is there for the rare one time lol.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 26, 2010)

yeah, and is it worth getting that 100 skill point -100+ magic might, if the character is an armawhatever since all it is is buffing?
it just does a little increase, to then a lot.

i just switched it for now for the grotto hunting


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 26, 2010)

Armamentalist wants the magic might for the debuffs. It's not the most useful of traits. Be sure to master virtue all across the board, that extra survivability is sweet.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm at the final boss, all party members at level 44. Mirror Armor, a Halberd, Falcon Blade, Giga Slash, etc. I think I'll do alright. I've only ever lost twice, which was against King Godwyn's second form and someone else I don't remember... Maybe Hootingham-Gore, idk. But yeah, fun game is fun.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2010)

I just picked this up last week. Having a blast with it so far, too. The only thing I don't like about the game at the moment is the controls seem a little sluggish to me. Maybe it's because I just played Nier where you could run at 500mph, but shit, man, walking around is hard with this tiny-ass DS. Steering a ship is even worse.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 7, 2010)

The game has framerate issues sometimes and it can only display 7 or 8 characters/monsters at a time. It's the DS's limitations.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 7, 2010)

Although I loved playing it, and there was much to do after the final boss, I wasn't really feeling it. I ended up selling it and buying another hard core "old" styled game, for the PS3: 3D Dot Game Heroes.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 7, 2010)

Eh, the endgame is like the hardcore gamer stuff. It's sorta like disgaea but with a portable-fitting style. I'm like 180 hours in and i don't play much any more, i just do the wifi quests once a week.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> The game has framerate issues sometimes and it can only display 7 or 8 characters/monsters at a time. It's the DS's limitations.


 I've noticed some of that stuff, too. It would've been far more epic on the PS3. 

Still a great game so far. One of the best DQ games as far as I can tell up to this point. I'm enjoying it more than VIII at least.


Ech? said:


> Although I loved playing it, and there was much to do after the final boss, I wasn't really feeling it. I ended up selling it and buying another hard core "old" styled game, for the PS3: 3D Dot Game Heroes.


 3D Dot Game Heroes is pretty badass. I never finished it though.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 7, 2010)

I like it, it's fun, but honestly the water hurts my eyes


----------

